# IOS 8 sur ipad mini 1



## Litan (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai entendu dire qu'il ne fallait SURTOUT pas faire la mise à jour IOS 8 sur un Ipad mini premier génération (ralentissement considérable principalement)

Qu'en ai t il exactement? Peut on la faire ou vaut il mieux rester en IOS7?


Installant beaucoup de film, j'avoue hésiter avec le mal que j'ai eu a installer musique et film sur lIphone 6 (Certe avec le tout nouveau IOS 8.0)

Cela c'est il amélioré? (j'avoue hésiter a refaire des testes).

Merci


----------



## Maxmad68 (24 Décembre 2014)

J'ai moi aussi un ipad mini 1 sous ios 8.1
Cette version est très stable, mais comme dit, assez lente
Donc tu peux l'installer, mais ne t'attend pas à avoir une tablette ultra-rapide
Mais avant, demande toi ce que cette nouvelle version ce qu'elle pourrait t'apporter de plus


----------



## Litan (2 Janvier 2015)

Merci

Cela confirme ce que je pensais


----------



## Maxmad68 (3 Avril 2015)

Pas de quoi


----------



## avensis (7 Avril 2015)

peut etre que c'est parce que iOS 8 est fait pour etre parfaitement compatible avec le dernier nouvel ipad et l'ipad mini retina 2 mais pas le premier ipad


----------



## Maxmad68 (7 Avril 2015)

Pas bête, mais ca n'empêche que c'est mal foutu leur truc
Mais le pire reste ios 8 avec jailbreak, que je déconseille fortement


----------



## avensis (8 Avril 2015)

c'est peut etre fait expré par Apple pour empécher le jailbreak



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
iphone 5s prix Acheter galaxy s6


----------



## Maxmad68 (8 Avril 2015)

Mais meme sans jailbreak ca ramme


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2015)

avensis a dit:


> c'est peut etre fait expré par Apple pour empécher le jailbreak


Rien à voir, tant que Apple estime qu'une gamme de matériel peut passer à une version supérieure, elle le propose, sinon impossible de faire la MAJ.


----------



## Maxmad68 (8 Avril 2015)

Je pense aussi mais revenons au problème d'origine: Pourquoi ça rame et comment moins le faire ramer?


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2015)

Sauvegarde tes données et applications et fais une restauration, tu repartiras sur une base neuve. A toi de voir par la suite lors de la réinstallation au coup par coup quelle application pourrait causer un ralentissement.


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2015)

@Maxmad68, resté sous ios 7 car la version 8 semble demander plus de mémoire pour son fonctionnement et que l'ipad mini de 1ère génération est une copie de l'ipad de 2ème génération. 
Attendre des retours sur la nouvelle màj d'ios 8.3.


----------



## Maxmad68 (9 Avril 2015)

Ok, merci du conseil [emoji4]


----------

